# 70+ boats racing Transatlantic Doublehanded



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The Transat Jacques Vabre started last Sunday off Le Havre, France. Four classes of boats, all double handed, are following four courses that all finish in Fort de France, Martinique. Some of the quicker trimarans are passing the Canaries now, en route to their turning mark of Trinidade e Martim Vaz, off the coast of Brazil. Cool videos from newscasts and the boats themselves here: https://www.transatjacquesvabre.org/en/


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Our trip from Cherbourg, France earlier this year is close the Le Havre. 

Our trip was a bit long and could have been shorter if we went to Brazil 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I hope it's warmer there than here. I went out for an hour today and my hands are still sore from the cold 

Nice post.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The Ultime Trimarans are approaching the Cape Verde Islands off Senegal today. At about 30 knots. (VMC 26 knots for the leader). Warmer than Arcb and a good bit faster than Mark. They've done more than 600 miles in the last 24 hours. Other fleets are coming along, though they're spread between the Canaries and Finisterre, in Spain. Unstable breezes at the back are slowing them down, but the Ultimes still have to cross the Doldrums... twice.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Edmond de Rothschild has turned their last "mark" - Sao Pedro e Sao Paulo, Brazil, and is on the final leg to Martinique at better than 30 knots. The Ocean 50's have rounded Fernando de Noronha and are running up the coast, crossing gybes with each other at 18 knots. The foiling IMOCA's are closing in on Fernando de Noronha at 24 knots. The Class 40 fleet is starting to round the Canaries and head west, but is still plagued by weak breezes. Many of them are only managing single digit speeds. A possible finish for the Ultime tri's over the weekend? Some of the Class 40's won't finish before Thanksgiving.


----------

